# UPDATING instructions for Perl5.10 aren't working



## ljboiler (Feb 18, 2010)

The instructions for upgrading Perl 5.8.9 to Perl 5.10 in the ports UPDATING file aren't working for me.   I'm using portupgrade, and even with the -o option I'm getting an error stating that perl5.10 conflicts with the currently installed perl5.8.9.  Are the instructions just wrong (I've seen other posts in the forums indicating that perl5.8.9 has to be deinstalled first before upgrading), or am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2010)

No, that seems to be 'the new way of doing things', though I dislike it, because I used the -o flag in portmaster (functionally the same) quite a lot. I'm not sure what changed exactly: either more and more ports get CONFLICTS added, or the port maintenance tools start heeding them. I think I used the -o flag for Perl ever since 5.6 or so. This is the first version where it fails. Unfortunately, simply running pkg_delete on the existing port before installing the new one is at odds with the safety net that portmaster/portupgrade provide (creating a backup package and restoring it immediately when installation of the new port fails), so I guess I'll use portmaster -b before running pkg_delete.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks like you can set DISABLE_CONFLICTS (I haven't tested it, though, please be careful).


----------

